# Vintage-ing



## Storky1980 (May 30, 2010)

So, this may or may not be more suited to the beginners section but its more about editing (it just so happens i am a beginner to editing).
Anyways, I was wondering if anybody has any hints or tips about making photos look sorta retro/vintage?
This is what i got on my first attempt and still not sure if i like what i done or not. Not so much looking for C&C on the actual photography (although if its productive i wont sneer at it), more, just about if anybody feels i have achieved a vintage look.

Original:






Vintage-ed:


----------



## katy625 (May 30, 2010)

I'm not able to see the pics


----------



## Storky1980 (May 31, 2010)

Weird, they are hosted on photobucket and show here when i look


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Jun 13, 2010)

I see them and it does look vintagey.    What program do you use?


----------



## ChrisStone (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks vintagey, but just sort of. I would try maybe lowering the contrast just a bit, as well as the saturation.


----------



## KmH (Jun 14, 2010)

The edit definately looks faded, but only because we have the original to compare it to.


----------



## Storky1980 (Jun 16, 2010)

I used a very basic app called toycamera, I havn't had any other more attempts but it's something I'm interested in doing more of.
Anybody else done any of thins? What would you use?


----------



## Caradb7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I use picnik.com lol and I use the 60's settings


----------



## canadianbattery (Aug 16, 2010)

it will look even better if you darken down the four corners.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 16, 2010)

Its too busy, is that Arbroath? H


----------



## bkristopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Storky1980 said:


> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like to cross process for my vintage feel.

Cross Processed:






Curves:


----------



## thetathink (Aug 19, 2010)

That looks really cool. I typically lift the blacks and add some magenta or cyan in the darks. Gives it an older feel.


----------



## ghache (Aug 19, 2010)

bkristopher said:


> Storky1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Original:
> ...


 

you use a adjustment layer and just cross those 3 channels ?
pretty interesting.


----------



## bkristopher (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep.  The above also has a yellow solid color adjustment layer at a percentage opacity, but I don't typically add that layer.


----------



## mixuvi125 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice shot man . Thanks Storky1980


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 21, 2010)

Another way to do it would be: 1) Levels adjustment layer-slide midtones slider to the left to about 1.5ish (till it looks right/flat)  2)hue/saturation layer- desaturate the image a bit. 3)color layer- add a yellow color filter layer and set opacity to taste.    4)Add noise to suit image.  5)Add vignette (distort>lens correction).  For the last two effects you may want to convert the background layer to a smart object and use the filters as smart filters. 
Or you can just buy Alien Skin and use their plug-ins.


----------

